# Electrical Question



## Olbuddybert (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone. As I expand my railroad I am noticing a greater need for separate wiring. So far I have been feeding things like lights from the supply going through the tracks. I have a ceiling train- so i can't hide the wires as easily as if the layout was on the ground. I want to purchase some low voltage lamp wire and line it along the track and use that as the main power feed for my accessories by connecting their wires to the line. Just wondering if you all think this would be the best plan of attack- or do you have any other suggestions that might make this work better? The only issue I have as i plan this is how do you "loop" the line? Attached is a rough picture of the plan... if that makes the explanation any better. Thanks in advance for any insight.

Picture Link


----------



## Rocky Island RR (Apr 20, 2011)

What you are proposing in your drawing makes good sense. I would proceed with it just as you have it sketched. Where you have a questionmark take the wires right back to their origin. Connect each of the two wires back to its own beginning. Do not cross them or a double short will be the result! When you reconnect them like that each load (lamp, switch etc) will have a double feed, clockwise and ccw. That will give a more stable voltage at the point of use. Or you may say it looks like you used a heavier wire. 
Good luck 
Werner


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

What are you trying to light, building, signals, background? If you are lighting buildings you might consider LEDs, battery and switch in each building. For signals and other lighting you would have to run wires.

Chuck


----------



## Olbuddybert (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys, yeah... the lights are signals, so its an all wire setup.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a little beyond the beginner level, but DCC would allow the track to be the power and control media for both the trains and accessories. Only two wires connected to the track in one place, the track does the rest. Each accessory picks up power and control from the track. It's not cheap, and for signaling, not even easy, but it would do the job.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Rocky Island RR on 20 Apr 2011 10:47 PM 
What you are proposing in your drawing makes good sense. I would proceed with it just as you have it sketched. Where you have a questionmark take the wires right back to their origin. Connect each of the two wires back to its own beginning. Do not cross them or a double short will be the result! When you reconnect them like that each load (lamp, switch etc) will have a double feed, clockwise and ccw. That will give a more stable voltage at the point of use. Or you may say it looks like you used a heavier wire. 
Good luck 
Werner 

Why do the wires need to connect back to their origin? I've run wires out from my power source to light stuff and never connected them back. Just curious as I'm electrically challenged.

Dave


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

The reason he suggests to connect the wires in a loop is, then the accessories that are all the way at the end of the wire wont suffer a voltage drop due to all the other accessories that are taking power from the line before it gets to the last acc. This also adds a redundancy into your circuit if the wire happens to get cut somewhere, the acc. will still function because there is a backup feed.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, learned something


----------



## Rocky Island RR (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes Dave, 
Jake explained it quite well. That was excactly what I meant.
Just to make sure you understand correctly I will give you an analogy. It always helps me to have a clear picture in my head.

Imagine you build a gardenpath around the house from the front door all the way back to the front door. Would you not connect it to the starting point?

If you do, you can send people around the left side and the right side to the Gazebo in the back where the party is. Twice as many people can get there in the same length of time.

Its the same with power getting to the lightbulb. Its like having two wires leading from the source to the point of use. Should one fail the other will continue to work. Or, if the wire is not very heavy and very long, the voltage will drop and the current will be sluggish getting there. The bulb is not burning as brightly as you would expect. A loop will make it look as if you had two wires leading there. More current can get there. You have less voltage drop.

Sorry I have been a bit long winded.
Good luck 
Werner


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

But to be precise, it's not twice, unless you put the power in at 12 o'clock and put the load at 6 o'clock. 

It does help, of course, just not always double the current.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Olbuddybert (Mar 10, 2011)

I've hooked up everything to the wire line and it all works great! Thanks for all the advice. Up next will be a waterfall!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Glad to hear.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Rocky Island RR on 28 Apr 2011 11:11 AM 
Yes Dave, 
Jake explained it quite well. That was excactly what I meant.
Just to make sure you understand correctly I will give you an analogy. It always helps me to have a clear picture in my head.

Imagine you build a gardenpath around the house from the front door all the way back to the front door. Would you not connect it to the starting point?

If you do, you can send people around the left side and the right side to the Gazebo in the back where the party is. Twice as many people can get there in the same length of time.

Its the same with power getting to the lightbulb. Its like having two wires leading from the source to the point of use. Should one fail the other will continue to work. Or, if the wire is not very heavy and very long, the voltage will drop and the current will be sluggish getting there. The bulb is not burning as brightly as you would expect. A loop will make it look as if you had two wires leading there. More current can get there. You have less voltage drop.

Sorry I have been a bit long winded.
Good luck 
Werner 




Great analogy. Wish it would apply to buffet lines too might make 'em go faster.

Look forward to seeing the poster's up and coming waterfalls.

Dave V


----------

